# Car in Merida



## Special Guest (Aug 1, 2020)

I've had my car here for waaaay over the 6 months. It's been almost a year and a half but right around the 6 month mark I became a Mexican citizen through my Mother being born here. I would have gladly registered it but there is a ridiculous rule that to register a foreign vehicle, it has to be exactly 8 or 9 years old or you can't do it. Mine is a 2006 Prius. This is totally unfair because I don't have the money to just buy another car. Once I become a citizen, my car should also automatically. Does anybody here have any suggestions as to what I might be able to do besides wait until I get pulled over one day and it gets confiscated?


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

> Once I become a citizen, my car should also automatically.


Your personal individual opinion. Not the law. 

Mexico is a sovereign, independent country and makes whatever laws they think are best for themselves (where "themselves" may variously mean the Mexican people or the Mexican lawmakers). They do not much concern themselves with what anyone else thinks is fair. 

It's against forum rules to advocate or suggest illegal behavior, which is what you appear to be asking for, since you have established there is no legal way to do what you want.


----------



## Special Guest (Aug 1, 2020)

eastwind said:


> Your personal individual opinion. Not the law.
> 
> Mexico is a sovereign, independent country and makes whatever laws they think are best for themselves (where "themselves" may variously mean the Mexican people or the Mexican lawmakers). They do not much concern themselves with what anyone else thinks is fair.
> 
> It's against forum rules to advocate or suggest illegal behavior, which is what you appear to be asking for, since you have established there is no legal way to do what you want.


Whoa Nellie! You're bordering on hate speech. I'm suggesting illegal behavior? Your personal individual opinion. Not the case. There have been many times here where posters who know more than the OP does regarding Mexican law have helped tremendously to solve problems, which is something you are obviously not here to do. Your reply is more of a failed attempt to bash the OP. Look at your reply - why bother?


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Well you could give Aduana a call and ask them to recommend an import broker. Regardless of the year of the vehicle it still would need to be legally brought into Mexico. Good Luck.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

It's not hate speech to observe that you are in violation of the law and are asking others to help you find a way to continue violating it, and that that is against forum rules. It is what it is, if you feel hated on, then I would say that is a defensive reaction because you are in the wrong and know it. As Mango observes, the only way you can get right with the law is to take the car out of the country. You knew what the rules were when you accepted Mexican citizenship, and chose to violate them anyway, so I don't have sympathy for your situation. That's not hate either, it's unbounded apathy.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Actually, if your Prius was built in Japan, it is not eligible.


----------

